# 1.8t external wastegate? do or dont and how hard is it to put on



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

i have a 20th gti k04 turbo, giac chip, sri, fmi, i want an external wastegate, idk how hard it is to put on or if its bad for the motor. please help any help will be good :banghead:

thanks boys:laugh:


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Semi-noob is correct.

In order to get a wastegate on you would have to remove your turbo completely and have the internal wastegate welded shut. After that you would need to remove your exhaust manifold and have a hole drilled thats 38mm and then a flange put on to accept a 38mm wastegate (the size varies based on wastegate size). After that you need to worry about routing the wastegate and any possible issues that can arrive from it.

can it be done: hell ya
is it worth it: hell no
why isn't it worth it?: its a k04
should i do it when i go BT because k04 is too small: yes


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

would i need to drop the motor? sounds like a lot of work, and while this is up, i have a miss fire at like 4500 rpm like i have no power no cel flashing but what do you think could be wrong?:banghead:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

headache man?


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

troll I'm thinking... are you seriously asking this question?

what do you want an external wastegate for anyway?


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

sorry i dont know everything about this im 17 ha, they sounds pretty sweet ha


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

jennekke said:


> troll I'm thinking... are you seriously asking this question?
> 
> what do you want an external wastegate for anyway?


external wastegate can control boost better, but with the intro of EFR's sick internal wastegate design that may not be the case anymore.

It is not worth it on a k04 as its such a small turbo.


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

well does anyone know what might be wrong with the loss of power at like 4500 and doesnt pull? i sucked a little water a month ago and hanst run hard since. dirty injectors? if i keep on the gas it will still go and grives fine if i drive casually but if i slam it theres no power, pulled codes and says miss fire:banghead:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

You aren't going to have noticeable difference in sound unless you have an open dump with an external wastegate. If you just want loud, get a 3" downpipe and do an open dump off the cat/test pipe.

Internal vs external is more a debate on turbo size and amount of gasses needed to be routed to control boost not just "external works better"


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

for the misfire issue read this

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uning-Modification-Assistance-Troubleshooting

you have coils or plugs out or both.

you may be on recall for coils contact your local dealer with your vin and ask.


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

ahh alright, uhm i replaced them in may with ones from ecs and all new plugs too, could they already gone bad?:banghead:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

if you didn't gap the plugs then yes .032 stock .028 chipped. which plugs are you running?

there's always the possibility of coils going out. some run for years other are dead on arrival


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

jennekke said:


> You aren't going to have noticeable difference in sound unless you have an open dump with an external wastegate. If you just want loud, get a 3" downpipe and do an open dump off the cat/test pipe.
> 
> Internal vs external is more a debate on turbo size and amount of gasses needed to be routed to control boost not just "external works better"


thats why i mentioned can and not will


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

to be honest i dont know that i gapped them, heres what i got


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Engine/Ignition/ES1876879/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Engine/Ignition/ES8923/

thanks a lot man i really appreciate all your time and advice :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

hootyburra said:


> :facepalm:


i'm with you on that hooty :facepalm:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> thats why i mentioned can and not will


With a ko4, you dont need a EWG, it would actually be a total waste of money. If you want an EWG, go BT and be done with it. Modifying your current setup to run one will only produce a new sound unless you dump the wastegate back into the exhaust. My .02, dont waste your time or money.

Also, before you consider modifying our car anymore, fix whats wrong with it first. There is no point adding parts to the equation when you have current existing problems.


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

great advice man thanks, really appreciate it


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Mkay4GTI said:


> great advice man thanks, really appreciate it


:thumbup:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

if you're chipped get bkr7e plugs and gap them at .028 the ones you got work great for stock not so much for chipped. get a set of feeler gauges or if you're too cheap to do that get the coin/keychain gapper.

here's some advice please pay attention. there are plenty of people on here willing to help you, but it's worth your time and ours if you search first. If after you search, you are still stumped post a meaningful topic. You'll find people will be a lot more civil towards you. good luck in the future


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks i searched and didnt find anything, idk if im looking in the right place tho.


----------



## bl33su (Jun 15, 2010)

easy to buy a cast iron manifold from ebay cheap and dril and weld flange for the external gate..
and pul off turbo to weld shut the internal and bolt it all at once =)


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

bl33su said:


> easy to buy a cast iron manifold from ebay cheap and dril and weld flange for the external gate..
> and pul off turbo to weld shut the internal and bolt it all at once =)


Once again, this is not worth it, at all. There will not be a performance gain, merely just a sound difference. Don't waste your energy & time on this.:thumbdown:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

just do it:thumbup::laugh: post pics when ur done ic:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

haha idk if i should not half say yes other half says no, that sound is sexy tho thats all i know


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

external wastegate is the ****.....but not on a ko4


----------



## armymech666 (Sep 29, 2007)

Mkay4GTI said:


> haha idk if i should not half say yes other half says no, that sound is sexy tho thats all i know


Are you confusing this with a BOV?:screwy:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

No ewg man


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

armymech666 said:


> Are you confusing this with a BOV?:screwy:


LOL i hope not


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

Bov are for jap cars


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mkay4GTI said:


> Bov are for jap cars


i got 1:laugh:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

ah dang man looks good, greddy or hks?:screwy:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

You make my head hurt:sly:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

DMVDUB said:


> You make my head hurt:sly:


Lmfao.

^:laugh:

Anyways, I run a bov on my car too, but I'm pretty sure I'm not driving a DSM..... Possibly, I think you should sell your Vdub, and go buy a Honda or like an Eclipse or something. If that filter freezes, I'm sure you won't have to worry about cleaning it, the car will just run. Good luck on a good find:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^LOL:thumbup:


----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)

> would i need to drop the motor? sounds like a lot of work, and while this is up, i have a miss fire at like 4500 rpm like i have no power no cel flashing but what do you think could be wrong?


 first if you have driveability issues, why are you concerned with the wastegate? which is just a stupid idea anyway. You'll get one when you upgrade to a decent turbo system. 



> well does anyone know what might be wrong with the loss of power at like 4500 and doesnt pull? i sucked a little water a month ago and hanst run hard since. dirty injectors? if i keep on the gas it will still go and grives fine if i drive casually but if i slam it theres no power, pulled codes and says miss fire


It's not coils or plugs. stay focused people. he just said he sucked up some water, so its pretty clear he probably "fouled" out his maf. (sorry for rudeness).


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

read his other thread....:sly:


----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)

> read his other thread....


omg. :facepalm:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

dubtec said:


> omg. :facepalm:


And thats why we are all a$$holes.:laugh:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

sorry i didnt read your discription


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

God help us all:facepalm:













I can't take it anymore :what: I'm going to just shoot myself it would make the hurting stop :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

give me your 20th... NOW.. :facepalm:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

filter was frozen and clogged with salt bc there was a mess cover around it, i dont get why you guys think its cool to be such *******s im sure you didnt come out of the whom knowing everything, im learnin **** so fck off:laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

it's WOMB :facepalm:.... And yes I did come out knowing everything:laugh:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

your website sucks


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my god you are so mean...:laugh: Like I care what you say about anything loser.:screwy::sly:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

haha sweet bro! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

GTFO:banghead:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DMVDUB said:


> GTFO:banghead:


Hey DMVDUB wasn't it within the last month and you were getting flamed big time, take it easy on the guy... Its obvious he has alot to learn but we all start somewhere:thumbup:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

ha thanks man, i dont get why people are so hostile on here its a question, and DVMdub you get off my posts im not going anywhere :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Mkay4GTI said:


> ha thanks man, i dont get why people are so hostile on here its a question, and DVMdub you get off my posts im not going anywhere :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Your signature is retarded 
Your laughs and popcorn are retarded. 

Your posts are retarded. 

All of the above make you retarded.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

hootyburra said:


> Your signature is retarded
> Your laughs and popcorn are retarded.
> 
> Your posts are retarded.
> ...


:thumbup::facepalm:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

hootyburra said:


> Your signature is retarded
> Your laughs and popcorn are retarded.
> 
> Your posts are retarded.
> ...


sweet bro! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Hey DMVDUB wasn't it within the last month and you were getting flamed big time, take it easy on the guy... Its obvious he has alot to learn but we all start somewhere:thumbup:


Mkay4GTI don't keep posting stuff like your smiley faces and stuff, no need to piss people off here, by doing so your asking people to get on your case... Just my .02 cents... People are more than willing to help you if you don't act like a child:thumbup:


----------



## Mkay4GTI (Sep 27, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Mkay4GTI don't keep posting stuff like your smiley faces and stuff, no need to piss people off here, by doing so your asking people to get on your case... Just my .02 cents... People are more than willing to help you if you don't act like a child:thumbup:


thanks man:thumbup: true that


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it would be best not to post in this thread any longer, let it run its course and it will disappear, then we can help with future questions and problems you have... By keeping this thread active and whatnot isn't going to help your situation:thumbup:


----------

